# voluntary redundancy



## unregistered (11 May 2005)

I am presently married and working part time evenings in a job I hate. I would love to go to college and retrain in another area. If I take voluntary reduncy am I entitled to claim UB. Can I carry on claiming this while in college and how much would I receive. Would this be means tested. My husband is also earning an income but I couldn't afford to just give up work. My income pays the mortgage like most working mothers but every day I am tempted to hand in my notice. Please help!


----------



## ClubMan (11 May 2005)

unregistered said:
			
		

> I am presently married and working part time evenings in a job I hate. I would love to go to college and retrain in another area. If I take voluntary reduncy am I entitled to claim UB. Can I carry on claiming this while in college and how much would I receive. Would this be means tested. My husband is also earning an income but I couldn't afford to just give up work. My income pays the mortgage like most working mothers but every day I am tempted to hand in my notice. Please help!



You generally only get _Unemployment Benefit/Assistance_ if you are normally available for and seeking work. Payments may also be delayed/deferred for a while after voluntarily leaving a job. See the DSFA site for more on the qualification criteria. _Unemployment Benefit _is _PRSI _linked and not means tested. _Unemployment Assistance _is means tested.


----------



## Unregistered (11 May 2005)

The previous message is correct - you cannot under any circumstances claim Unemployment Benefit while you are attending college or re-training.  The purpose of Unemployment Benefit is to cover your income while you are available and seeking employment.  

In addition - it is questionable as to whether you will even be entitled to Unemployment Benefit - it depends on how long you have been employed and the nature of your contributions. 

The issue concerning your voluntary redundancy package will also impact on your entitlements to Unemployment (or any other benefits).  Not only your own means - but those of your partner will be taken into account in any assessments of your income and entitlements to benefits. 

I would suggest you either call into your local social welfare office and ask for the Information Officer who can go your benefit options with you - or you might call the Citizens Information Phone Service (Lo-call: 1890 777 121) who can explain your options over the phone. All contact is in confidence. 

Other than that - it's impossible for anyone to advise you on a board such as this without detailed information regarding your income.  I would recommend you take a look through this document that explains all about Redundancy here: 


You should also read through this information regarding Unemployment Benefit here: 


On a final note, it is possible to re-train for another career in a number of ways that wouldn't require you to leave your evening job.  For example, there are lots of courses you can attend by correspondence (i.e., Open University, Griffith College, etc.), through evening classes, through free training offered by voluntary and community organisations in your area.  

Check out your options before you make any rash decisions and be committed to whatever decision you finally make.  I hope this has been of assistance.


----------



## LarryHagman (11 May 2005)

I took Voluntary Redundancy, signed up for "Unemployment Assistance" the following day, and received it. "Unemployment Assistance" is different from "Unemployment Benefit". It's put into your account once a month and you have to go sign on once a month.

You can't receive Unemployment Benefit, but you can receive unemployment assistance, after taking VR.

It was 140 euro a week, there was no rent allowance in this. You are allowed stay on this for 18 months. (I didn't, I got a job after a couple of months)

There was no problem signing up for this. I believe though it depends on how much PRSI (or something) you've paid.

I think the previous posts are correct in that you won't receive it while your in college.

Larry


----------



## ClubMan (11 May 2005)

LarryHagman said:
			
		

> There was no problem signing up for this. I believe though it depends on how much PRSI (or something) you've paid.



Don't think that this is correct. _Unemployment Benefit _is linked to _PRSI _payment history. _Unemployment Assistance_ is not and is means tested.



> You are allowed stay on this for 18 months.



But you must be genuinely available for and actively seeking work to qualify for _UB/UA _just in case the above makes it sound like one can just use it to take some time off!


----------



## Unregistered (11 May 2005)

Back to Education Allowance (BTEA)
The Back to Education Allowance (BTEA) is an educational opportunities scheme for unemployed people, lone parents and people with a disability who are getting certain payments from the Department of Social, Community and Family Affairs.

The allowance is payable to people who wish to pursue approved second or third level courses of education. BTEA is not an unemployment payment. Participants receive a standard rate of payment which is not means tested. If you are signing for unemployment 'credits' only, you may qualify to participate in the scheme but you will not receive an allowance."

2005 Budget change    You need to be 12 Months unemployed.
It worked for me.


----------



## ClubMan (11 May 2005)

has some more information that might be of interest.


----------

